# Let me paint your portrait!



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys and girls, its gonna be a long lonesome week end so i have decided to bury my self into something both challenging, fun and maybe a little ego inflating at the same time.

Post a picture of yourself in this thread and i will turn you into a painting! 
It is best if the pictures are full of color. 
You can make them as interesting as you want them to be. 
It is best if they are in portrait format, with you head a shoulders like so->[Ω]
But you can mess around with that as much as you want.

More information:
The portraits will be painted on 21x29, cm watercolor paper with acrylic paints.

!!!!!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No, but paint a picture of me how you think I look like by my posts. Don't forget my rage :wife or love :heart . Both must be seen. 

If it is good I will give a prize.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

No way man , working from imagination is a whole other ball game. ill tell you what though, if no one else posts here... il think about it.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I might do that hehe, sounds fun


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> No way man , working from imagination is a whole other ball game. ill tell you what though, if no one else posts here... il think about it.


:cry


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

This sounds awesome. I have always wanted something like that.










If that's not any good let me know.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> If that's not any good let me know.


Thats gonna be a really nice picture to work from! thank you! :boogie


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I might do that hehe, sounds fun


Do! you will have your very own portrait :yes


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Thats gonna be a really nice picture to work from! thank you! :boogie


Awesome!! Thanks, looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> Awesome!! Thanks, looking forward to seeing it.











Here you go! sorry a bout the stupid glare! here it is in large.
I will make a scan of it in the future when i can so i can get a decent quality picture of it for you.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow.. youre an amazing painter!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Holy...! Passing this oppotunity up is just stupid. Hoping you would bother with a guy. Why and how can you be so good at this? :-O


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Wow.. youre an amazing painter!


Thanks! care do have your portrait done?



Beingofglass said:


> Holy...! Passing this oppotunity up is just stupid. Hoping you would bother with a guy. Why and how can you be so good at this? :-O


I will paint everyone, its starting to get a little dark here now and i really need that natural light so ill get cracking on your portrait in the morning. 
Any body can be good at it man, just takes patients, same as anything.
1,000th post woo!!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

You're more than just your average awsome, Bawsome. If you do this.. Well, I can't do much in return, but I'll be very happy!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

that was quick


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Whoa you have some serious skill. That looks awesome!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

This sounds cool. Do me!








Hehehehe, I said "do me."


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go! sorry a bout the stupid glare! here it is in large.
> I will make a scan of it in the future when i can so i can get a decent quality picture of it for you.


WOW!! That's really good. I would totally buy it from you if I could. You have some serious talent! Thank you so much.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you actually believe that's art ? You have a LOT of learning to do !


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Der Ubermensch said:


> Do you actually believe that's art ? You have a LOT of learning to do !


He never did mention the Word 'Art', just painting? 

Man that is just rude.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Your work is really great... dont let the troll bother you.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow that's amazing :O I want to take like an awesome picture now!! I wish it was snowing here now lol..


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay.. this is too cool. Ill post a pic.










don't make fun of me


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> that was quick






PandaBearx said:


> Whoa you have some serious skill. That looks awesome!


Thank you 



FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This sounds cool. Do me!
> 
> Hehehehe, I said "do me."


ha ha, oh you! ill will paint you, there might be a bit of a wait though but i will get er done sure enough.



BelowtheCurrent said:


> WOW!! That's really good. I would totally buy it from you if I could. You have some serious talent! Thank you so much.


thank you  It was really fun to paint and im really happy with how it came out, ill get that high quality scan for you asap so it would be nearly as good as having it.



Beingofglass said:


> He never did mention the Word 'Art', just painting?
> 
> Man that is just rude.


Ha ha, yea i was gonna say the same thing, i must say he is right though, i know nothing about art :lol i fooled you all mwah ha ha ha ha!



Shredder said:


> Your work is really great... dont let the troll bother you.


thank you! I wont, dont worry, i would like him to explain himself though.



MoonlitMadness said:


> Wow that's amazing :O I want to take like an awesome picture now!! I wish it was snowing here now lol..


do! why do you want snow?



KelsKels said:


> Okay.. this is too cool. Ill post a pic.
> 
> don't make fun of me


Awesome sauce! i will paint you!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> You're more than just your average awsome, Bawsome. If you do this.. Well, I can't do much in return, but I'll be very happy!


Here you go sir!
http://i.imgur.com/GUxV8D0.jpg
You are ridiculously hard to paint!! most difficult thing i have ever painted! hope the outcome is okay. the imgur re sizing options are not working so ill just post the link for now.


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

> thank you! I wont, dont worry, i would like him to explain himself though.


It's right on my profile, it says "Cynical and obnoxious". That's me !  Don't take it seriously, I didn't mean it ! What you need to do is work on your technique and learn some color theory, it would help you a ton !


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go sir!
> http://i.imgur.com/GUxV8D0.jpg
> You are ridiculously hard to paint!! most difficult thing i have ever painted! hope the outcome is okay. the imgur re sizing options are not working so ill just post the link for now.


Haha! Fantastic! It does look like you struggled a lot with it, but that just makes me want to treasure it even more. It's so unique. I love it! 
I'll be following you closely!


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go sir!
> 
> You are ridiculously hard to paint!! most difficult thing i have ever painted! hope the outcome is okay. the imgur re sizing options are not working so ill just post the link for now.


looks great

Can I request a Christopher Hitchens portrait?










for some weird reason the photo doesn't come up but eh.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I would love a portrait. I'm not really dressed fancy here, you can blurr out the text on my tshirt if you want

Edit: picked a better pose


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Der Ubermensch said:


> It's right on my profile, it says "Cynical and obnoxious". That's me !  Don't take it seriously, I didn't mean it ! What you need to do is work on your technique and learn some color theory, it would help you a ton !


 Fair enough but keep in mind this is a social anxiety forum. Many here have enough problems with managing their own doubt and self-esteem let alone having to worry about what others think. We all need to learn to deal with criticism but lets makes sure that it's expressed in a constructive manner. Maybe save the cynical and obnoxious comments for places like YouTube?? I wish I had the balls to do what Bawsome has offered.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go sir!
> http://i.imgur.com/GUxV8D0.jpg
> You are ridiculously hard to paint!! most difficult thing i have ever painted! hope the outcome is okay. the imgur re sizing options are not working so ill just post the link for now.


Awesome! Or should I say... Bawsome. Heh. Did you study art, or are you self taught? Id love to learn how to paint, but Im not sure where to even start. I can pretty much only sketch.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome Bawsome! You're very creative! Keep up the work


----------



## BrightSky (Jul 28, 2013)

This is a wonderful thread! Thanks for sharing your artwork with others and doing it so very selflessly without obligation. You're an amazing individual! Art unites people, and is incredibly inspiring. Keep at it


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

No offence, but I think it would be cooler if people offered more interesting photos of themselves? That sounds really bad doesn't it? But I just mean, the artist probably would like some interesting backgrounds rather than just painting the same old thing.. So do some cool poses or something yeah?


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> No offence, but I think it would be cooler if people offered more interesting photos of themselves? That sounds really bad doesn't it? But I just mean, the artist probably would like some interesting backgrounds rather than just painting the same old thing.. So do some cool poses or something yeah?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Post a picture of yourself in this thread and i will turn you into a painting!
> It is best if the pictures are full of color.
> You can make them as interesting as you want them to be.
> It is best if they are in portrait format, *with you head a shoulders like so->[Ω]*
> But you can mess around with that as much as you want.


*shrug* guess we just followed his intstructions?


----------



## pineapplee (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, your portraits are amazing! You are incredibly talented!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey, thanks for all the amazing comments and pictures, im so busy with things at the moment it gonna take me a while to get back to painting your beautiful faces again, but i will get back to doing it!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome! Here's a pic if you're still doing this.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Wth? You're very gifted. You should be charging for these portraits. I'd certainly pay


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

i like your style, i think you've got talent! i can't imagine you keeping up with everyone - i found a few photos i thought might inspire you to do a portrait since someone else in the topic mentioned more interesting backgrounds. since i value choice, i'll share a few you can choose from that you might find best to work with. you can browse them in the link here:

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3al4kwlk53dbvxi/4dVa_Zpz_Y


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Introspect said:


> i like your style, i think you've got talent! i can't imagine you keeping up with everyone - i found a few photos i thought might inspire you to do a portrait since someone else in the topic mentioned more interesting backgrounds. since i value choice, i'll share a few you can choose from that you might find best to work with. you can browse them in the link here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3al4kwlk53dbvxi/4dVa_Zpz_Y


Yea its already proving hard to do! im super busy at the moment cos i got to some landscapes and i also am having to search for a new apartment along with work!

Your pictures are really nice, i will definitely enjoy painting them.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Introspect said:


> i like your style, i think you've got talent! i can't imagine you keeping up with everyone - i found a few photos i thought might inspire you to do a portrait since someone else in the topic mentioned more interesting backgrounds. since i value choice, i'll share a few you can choose from that you might find best to work with. you can browse them in the link here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3al4kwlk53dbvxi/4dVa_Zpz_Y


Great idea


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Alright awesome bawesome, took some arm twisting, but I'll let you paint me. (photo is in the attachment) Have fun.


----------



## elvis25 (Jul 15, 2013)

WOW!! Amazing! You have a great talent!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> This sounds cool. Do me!
> 
> Hehehehe, I said "do me."











Here you go sir, 
Full size.

I did this one sticking with a large size brush, i really like the effect it created.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

this thread is like wow


----------



## sylbea (Aug 15, 2013)

It's (crazy) admirable that you're dedicating this thread to your painting.

Here, hopefully it won't be much of a hassle to draw me. Keep it up, you're talented!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You're very talented, OP!


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

sylbea said:


> It's (crazy) admirable that you're dedicating this thread to your painting.
> 
> Here, hopefully it won't be much of a hassle to draw me. Keep it up, you're talented!


this looks to be a good one to paint :clap


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go sir,
> Full size.
> 
> I did this one sticking with a large size brush, i really like the effect it created.


hey this is a better picture than the original!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

awesome work mate, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

wow bawsome :clap


----------



## Zaidi (Apr 13, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> Holy...! Passing this oppotunity up is just stupid. Hoping you would bother with a guy. Why and how can you be so good at this? :-O


*ERECTUS INSTANTOSA* 
you look so awesome buddy B|


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

JadedJade said:


> Alright awesome bawesome, took some arm twisting, but I'll let you paint me. (photo is in the attachment) Have fun.


Ha ha i will! :b



MiMiK said:


> wow bawsome :clap





AussiePea said:


> awesome work mate, looking forward to seeing more!





Introspect said:


> hey this is a better picture than the original!





mezzoforte said:


> You're very talented, OP!





popeet said:


> this thread is like wow


Cheers guys! thank you also for all the motivating compliments! its gonna take me forever for paint all these faces but it will be good!
Thanks to all the brave SASers for posting there pictures too.



sylbea said:


> It's (crazy) admirable that you're dedicating this thread to your painting.
> 
> Here, hopefully it won't be much of a hassle to draw me. Keep it up, you're talented!





Introspect said:


> this looks to be a good one to paint :clap


Yea it nealy looks like a painting all ready! ill look forward to painting it, thanks sylbea.



Zaidi said:


> *ERECTUS INSTANTOSA*
> you look so awesome buddy B|






sorry, i couldn't resist posting that video :lol


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

You got skills mate! If you have time, please paint this picture?
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h118/Daniel-Contreras/Just Alone/IMG_0420.jpg


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Derailing said:


> You got skills mate! If you have time, please paint this picture?
> http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h118/Daniel-Contreras/Just Alone/IMG_0420.jpg


Hey, that's one cool picture!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Loving this thread


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey Bawsome, I decided on a different picture I think is better. I uploaded the new one on my original post up at the top. Mind doing that one instead? thanks in advanced.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Canonize the puppies! lol *conducts creative lightning* Its like a world exists between someone posting their picture and the portrait first appearing ex nihilo.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

you're amazing! just curious how you learned how to paint like that?


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's a pic of me with a mask on. Whenever you have time, have fun


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

ShadowlandWarrior said:


> Here's a pic of me with a mask on. Whenever you have time, have fun


Oh, I so want to see this painted!!!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## fellow (Aug 30, 2013)

https://fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-prn2/c49.49.611.611/s160x160/1185589_1415170405363542_1715657253_n.jpg

Excited to see how it comes out!


----------



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, I am impressed by your talent.

So, do you have people interested in you in real life? Because you can make something out of this for real.


----------



## DrewDarling (Aug 15, 2013)

Der Ubermensch said:


> Do you actually believe that's art ? You have a LOT of learning to do !


Please, oh mighty Art Master, explain how it is not art. A child's crayon painting is art.

"The quality, production, expression, or realm, according to aesthetic principles, of what is beautiful, appealing, or of more than ordinary significance.
2.
the class of objects subject to aesthetic criteria; works of art collectively, as paintings, sculptures, or drawings: a museum of art; an art collection. See fine art, commercial art.
3.
a field, genre, or category of art: Dance is an art.
4.
the fine arts collectively, often excluding architecture: art and architecture.
5.
any field using the skills or techniques of art: advertising art; industrial art."

This is art, and its pretty good art, too.
Honestly, I'm sorry if that was meant as a joke or something, or I mistook it, but that pisses me off. This is a support site, no? So why would you go be rude to someone like that?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Okay.. this is too cool. Ill post a pic.
> 
> don't make fun of me


Here you go KelsKels, 
I got a bit impatient with the hair cos i started to get hungry but i also really wanted to finish it.









Full Size


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Aly said:


> you're amazing! just curious how you learned how to paint like that?


"aliens"



Sovius said:


> Wow, I am impressed by your talent.
> 
> So, do you have people interested in you in real life? Because you can make something out of this for real.


Yea im working on that at the moment, got a few plans and a few places that i have painting up in, this is just the beginning!



DrewDarling said:


> Please, oh mighty Art Master, explain how it is not art. A child's crayon painting is art.
> 
> "The quality, production, expression, or realm, according to aesthetic principles, of what is beautiful, appealing, or of more than ordinary significance.
> 2.
> ...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go KelsKels,
> I got a bit impatient with the hair cos i started to get hungry but i also really wanted to finish it.
> 
> Full Size


This is so awesome!!! Thank you soo much :squeeze  I wish aliens would kidnap me and teach me their painting ways.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> This is so awesome!!! Thank you soo much :squeeze  I wish aliens would kidnap me and teach me their painting ways.


Seconded!! Damn Bawsome, you really did a great job on Kelsie here. It's almost Picture perfect. You must be pretty satisfied with how that one turned out :yes


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> This is so awesome!!! Thank you soo much :squeeze  I wish aliens would kidnap me and teach me their painting ways.


Thank you, maybe they will 



Beingofglass said:


> Seconded!! Damn Bawsome, you really did a great job on Kelsie here. It's almost Picture perfect. You must be pretty satisfied with how that one turned out :yes


Yea, all this portrait painting is really improving my skills, so glad i did this,


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

your work is amazing! Loving the finished portraits


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Here you go have fun, me and my ugly mug are off to clean my apartment.









maybe it will work now.


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

These are beautiful! ^.^


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It is fascinating. You really have a talent. You can feel that special about every person and depict it on the portraits. I am impressed.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

These are some good paintings! Impressed.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I know I think I already said this before, but really you paint really great portraits!! :yes you're a awesome artist.


----------



## Nairamist (Sep 28, 2013)

Der Ubermensch said:


> Do you actually believe that's art ? You have a LOT of learning to do !


Why It's not art? Because it's not good enough for you? 
And also, he never said it was "art" in first place.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Wow, that's awesome! Here's a pic if you're still doing this.


Here you go Laura, your face. i kinda messed up the mouth a little, i really suck a painting teeth and mouths. i also blame that its so dark at the moment! :mum 








*MAXIMUM RESOLUTION!*

Enjoy!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Omg thank you! It's great!


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

You still doing this?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

christ~in~me said:


> your work is amazing! Loving the finished portraits





LauraInTheSky said:


> These are beautiful! ^.^


Thank you!



eveningbat said:


> It is fascinating. You really have a talent. You can feel that special about every person and depict it on the portraits. I am impressed.


Thank you evening bat, 



LuciferousLogolepsy said:


> .


your one is going to be great to paint.



SteinerOfThule said:


> These are some good paintings! Impressed.


Thank you!



PandaBearx said:


> I know I think I already said this before, but really you paint really great portraits!! :yes you're a awesome artist.


Thank you panda, i hope that you feel better soon.
Perhaps a portrait might help! :idea



laura024 said:


> Omg thank you! It's great!


No problem Laura!



gamingpup said:


> You still doing this?


I am.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

u rock bro


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, dude seriously impressive work. Well done.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Thank you panda, i hope that you feel better soon.
> Perhaps a portrait might help! :idea


:squeeze aw well thank you and honestly I would so love to, but I think I'm too nervous lol. I'll just enjoy everyone else's portraits, keep up the good work! :clap


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Nvm.


----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> You think you could do my ugly mug?


You do _not_ have an ugly mug!


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

JadedJade said:


> You do _not_ have an ugly mug!


Well thats very nice of you to say


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go Laura, your face. i kinda messed up the mouth a little, i really suck a painting teeth and mouths. i also blame that its so dark at the moment! :mum
> Enjoy!


 Great job Bawsome !! :yes still loving your efforts


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Gosh, you are crazy-talented!! How do you find time to do all this?~ lol


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

Brotha Bawsome: from artist to artist, I commend you.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> your one is going to be great to paint.


Awww, thanks, sweety!
x


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Introspect said:


> i like your style, i think you've got talent! i can't imagine you keeping up with everyone - i found a few photos i thought might inspire you to do a portrait since someone else in the topic mentioned more interesting backgrounds. since i value choice, i'll share a few you can choose from that you might find best to work with. you can browse them in the link here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3al4kwlk53dbvxi/4dVa_Zpz_Y


Here you go sir! your portrait. once again i messed up the mouth! kinda looks like you're whistling. :no








Full size 

I donno i kinda really messed that one up, it started out good but went all crazy toward the finish, some times things just come out sucky.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> u rock bro


Thanks man, i wont do you a Christopher Hitchens portrait but if you post your own face i will certianly paint it.



h00dz said:


> Wow, dude seriously impressive work. Well done.


Thanks h00dz



PandaBearx said:


> :squeeze aw well thank you and honestly I would so love to, but I think I'm too nervous lol. I'll just enjoy everyone else's portraits, keep up the good work! :clap


Thank you panda.



gamingpup said:


> Nvm.


You dont have an ugly mug at all! but ill certainly paint you if you bring your picture back!



Beingofglass said:


> Great job Bawsome !! :yes still loving your efforts


Thank you beingofglass.



cuppycake said:


> Gosh, you are crazy-talented!! How do you find time to do all this?~ lol


I dont really, well this is kinda my job :lol



Luna Azul said:


> Here I am. Whenever you have the time, I would really appreciate it.


No problem, thats going to be a good one to paint, also i like your name.



Waddupshuga said:


> Brotha Bawsome: from artist to artist, I commend you.


Thanks man, i saw your art on deviant art, its really cool, to receive a compliment from another artist is quite a compliment.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go sir! your portrait. once again i messed up the mouth! kinda looks like you're whistling. :no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the best one yet


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! Your work is amazing. How long does it take you for each portrait?


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go sir! your portrait. once again i messed up the mouth! kinda looks like you're whistling. :no


That's still insanely well done!
Maybe it's because of the depth factor and color choices around the lips. They are like two ridges with a valley between, and a cleft below the lower lip, with a slope on over the other.. I noticed that some of your colors might be making the face look flatter than it is, especially over the upper lip. Have you tried to emphasize them more?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Oh


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

NEEEEEEEEXXXXXXTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Wow! Your work is amazing. How long does it take you for each portrait?


I dont want to say 



Beingofglass said:


> That's still insanely well done!
> Maybe it's because of the depth factor and color choices around the lips. They are like two ridges with a valley between, and a cleft below the lower lip, with a slope on over the other.. I noticed that some of your colors might be making the face look flatter than it is, especially over the upper lip. Have you tried to emphasize them more?


Yea i did better this time, i think i need to spend longer time on them too.



typemismatch said:


> Oh


HEY!! that portrait would have been awesome!!!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> I dont want to say
> 
> HEY!! that portrait would have been awesome!!!


I just had second thoughts. Because it was a puppet. Because I thought it might seem like I was making light of it. But I really like your drawings. So I removed it. Sorry. Unless you want to like paint it and I will put it back but idk. I just get this way with people. I don't want to upset anybody.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Alright man. paint me. PAINT ME. you mother****er. but you better get me right. you better show me in a good light. i am warning you if i don't like it i am going to come over there and cut your balls off WITH A SPOON


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

No no no no, don't paint me. I don't look right. Not after the operation. They had to replace my head, neck, upper chest and arm. They only gave me one arm.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> NEEEEEEEEXXXXXXTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!


You did yet another awsome job, Bawsome, however.. I'm not sure Jade will be seeing it. She left the site about 4 days ago, and told me she left for good.

Wow, post nr. 1000


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> You did yet another awsome job, Bawsome, however.. I'm not sure Jade will be seeing it. She left the site about 4 days ago, and told me she left for good.
> 
> Wow, post nr. 1000


I know man it sucks she's gone. She was really nice and fun to talk to. I'm gonna miss her. Never thought I'd miss a fellow SASer this site has really gotten to me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Good job! You really have a knack for this. You're like our resident artist. :b


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> No no no no, don't paint me. I don't look right. Not after the operation. They had to replace my head, neck, upper chest and arm. They only gave me one arm.


ha ha dont worry man i dont mind.



Beingofglass said:


> You did yet another awsome job, Bawsome, however.. I'm not sure Jade will be seeing it. She left the site about 4 days ago, and told me she left for good.
> 
> Wow, post nr. 1000


Yea Its sucks that she had to leave, do you know why she left? 
Also congratulations on the 1000th post!



Jesuszilla said:


> I know man it sucks she's gone. She was really nice and fun to talk to. I'm gonna miss her. Never thought I'd miss a fellow SASer this site has really gotten to me.


Yea she was cool out, gonna miss her too.



Charmander said:


> Good job! You really have a knack for this. You're like our resident artist. :b


ha ha thanks man


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, maybe you could try making my own portrait too? 

Here is my new pic:










(the background is boring, so if you have time to make something on this you can just ignore it)  Although some hellish flower would work good as a background  (anyway, feel free to decline)...


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey! yea no problem mersault

Im actually really super busy at the moment, my paintings are actually selling so im working really hard to get more done, plus there is only so many hours of light in the day due to the time of year, it means that im going to leave this thread for a little bit until i have time to pic it up again 

I will return!


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> my paintings are actually selling


 as they should.


Bawsome said:


> I will return!


 as you will.


Bawsome said:


>


Wait we shall.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing Bawsome! 
Nice to see you are still doing this!


----------



## Dorin (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, you're bawsome ideed.

Here, paint me like one of your frech girls.


----------



## Introspect (Aug 9, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Here you go sir! your portrait. once again i messed up the mouth! kinda looks like you're whistling. :no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey this is great!

haha i love it. i love how you replicated the lighting and the colour tones into it, you got alot of my features well done too!

thanks, im gonna use this as my profile picture on skype!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

You're good, all the portraits are great!


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I must say I'm waiting excited for your next one


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Full size!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Another, this one was really interesting to paint, there was no normal colors!!
really cool. 








[Full image]


----------



## archenemy (Jan 17, 2014)

I think its fantastic and it looks like art to me!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Bawsome said:


> Another, this one was really interesting to paint, there was no normal colors!!
> really cool.


I really like this one.


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

This thread is real nice. Your art is amazing!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Bawsome said:


> Another, this one was really interesting to paint, there was no normal colors!!
> really cool.
> 
> 
> ...


You are incredible! I love how this turned out! How long have you been painting?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!



pocketbird said:


> You are incredible! I love how this turned out! How long have you been painting?


Um iv been messing about with paints for most of my life but started trying to paint realistically when i did a two year course on the subject.


----------

